# New pre approved items



## david (Apr 11, 2012)

is anyone else getting all the paperwork for preapproved items while at property,how many of you can actually remember it all without carrying your book yes book with like 20 pages.
got sent a job other day did what they said get email saying we do not do preapproval for that client,i said well thats odd because you stated it was for all clients,so someone needs to make up their mind and stop wastin my time.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

david said:


> is anyone else getting all the paperwork for preapproved items while at property,how many of you can actually remember it all without carrying your book yes book with like 20 pages.
> got sent a job other day did what they said get email saying we do not do preapproval for that client,i said well thats odd because you stated it was for all clients,so someone needs to make up their mind and stop wastin my time.


5 Siblings?


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2012)

*Hi*

no not 5 crybabies mcs


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

david said:


> no not 5 crybabies mcs


Wells Fargo work?


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

If this is Wells Fargo work we have a BATF pre approval of up to $10,000.00 and allowable items such as sump pumps, dehumidifiers, etc. do not count against the BATF amount.

Having said that be VERY careful. I am currently fighting with one of my clients trying to get paid for this work. As it sits we have received $0.00 on any and all of the BATF we did for this Wells Fargo initiative. So as a company we are owed around $22,000.00 on orders that should have paid and another 15-20k in the system yet to be processed by the client.:lol:


----------



## P3+ (Aug 16, 2012)

Was most of this run through subs or in-house staff? 




Craigslist Hack said:


> If this is Wells Fargo work we have a BATF pre approval of up to $10,000.00 and allowable items such as sump pumps, dehumidifiers, etc. do not count against the BATF amount.
> 
> Having said that be VERY careful. I am currently fighting with one of my clients trying to get paid for this work. As it sits we have received $0.00 on any and all of the BATF we did for this Wells Fargo initiative. So as a company we are owed around $22,000.00 on orders that should have paid and another 15-20k in the system yet to be processed by the client.:lol:


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

P3+ said:


> Was most of this run through subs or in-house staff?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Little bit of both. I've emailed the guy who headed up the program and I hope to hear back from him next week. The predicament is we can't really lien a property for work done without a work order. Our client not the bank ordered it and they do not own the property. I'm hopeful it n ver gets to that but this does raise some legal questions.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Update all of the invoices are now approved and being processed. We ended up taking a small deduction on one but all in all I'm happy with the outcome. 

It's still a damn shame so much time goes into tracking your money in this business.


----------



## All Island Handy (Dec 12, 2012)

sometimes its more work to get the money from them than the actual job its self. glad it all worked out for you!!!!!


----------

